# real ivory guitar bindings?



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

does anybody have or do you know of a supplier that sells real ivory bindings like the ones used on Jackson guitars?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Boone Trading Company - Ivory and Scrimshaw

Welcome to The Bone Room Web Site


No idea what Jackson does, but Ivory is a controlled product.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Of course, it is late at night, I'm tired, and you could be talking about a coloured plastic too :C


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I could have edited it all but then I like my foot where I can taste it.

Unless someone knows who they buy from you would be using any supply site like

Guitar Parts - Ivory Guitar Binding

or

electric lutherie - BINDINGS - IVORY BINDING 6x1700x1.5mm


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

keeperofthegood said:


> I could have edited it all but then I like my foot where I can taste it.
> 
> Unless someone knows who they buy from you would be using any supply site like
> 
> ...


right, no, plastic ABS stuff is no good. they're ok but with Ivory you get to see more. the first link seems to be it but i would be looking at $120 for 60 inches of binding lol


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

seekabuilder said:


> right, no, plastic ABS stuff is no good. they're ok but with Ivory you get to see more. the first link seems to be it but i would be looking at *$120 for 60 inches of binding* lol



Ouch lol that will set you back. You also need to be sure of the laws. The certifications and the licenses. Ivory (bone source or fossil source) is SUCH a touchy thing politically and legally.


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

keeperofthegood said:


> Ouch lol that will set you back. You also need to be sure of the laws. The certifications and the licenses. Ivory (bone source or fossil source) is SUCH a touchy thing politically and legally.


yeah so lol that's why i am asking this on a Canadian forum about such a hazardous material.


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

i wanna open up a tool shop; an alternative to Stewmac. don't get me wrong i love buying crap from SM but i think we're going to need a Canadian musical instrument parts supplier here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

While hunting elephants for tusk ivory is (hopefully) a thing of the past, nevertheless, elephants die, or have to be sacrificed, or even occasionally culled so that limited food sources will be sufficient to sustain the remaining herd. And if the animals have to be dead for some other reason, it is not unreasonable to harvest the ivory in a legally-managed fashion.

Now, that little preamble is one thing, and what those who provide "ivory" to instrument makers do to get ivory, what they legaly get to call ivory, and how limited the supply of such material is, may be very different things.

As for Stew-Mac, electronic component suppliers like Mouser, Jameco and Digikey already have Canadian distribution offices, whereby inventory comes over the border en masse, so that customs are dealt with _once_. Perhaps Stew-Mac might have enough business on this side to justify a shipping site in Niagara or Windosr.


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

mhammer said:


> While hunting elephants for tusk ivory is (hopefully) a thing of the past, nevertheless, elephants die, or have to be sacrificed, or even occasionally culled so that limited food sources will be sufficient to sustain the remaining herd. And if the animals have to be dead for some other reason, it is not unreasonable to harvest the ivory in a legally-managed fashion.
> 
> Now, that little preamble is one thing, and what those who provide "ivory" to instrument makers do to get ivory, what they legaly get to call ivory, and how limited the supply of such material is, may be very different things.
> 
> As for Stew-Mac, electronic component suppliers like Mouser, Jameco and Digikey already have Canadian distribution offices, whereby inventory comes over the border en masse, so that customs are dealt with _once_. Perhaps Stew-Mac might have enough business on this side to justify a shipping site in Niagara or Windosr.


do you remember if SM EVER supplied any ivory before? 
they don't carry it because it's hazardous to be shipped anywhere. what they've got is cream plastic instead ugh..


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Another alternative is Boar Tusk. There are a few exotic animal farms about. The tusk has to be stabalized (yes, same as with turquoise Stabilized Turquoise - Fact Page) to prevent it from drying and shattering.


As to the real cost of it, been a decade since I last looked at it and I have no idea the website for the place I once knew about. Would need some research to be done but it is a classification free product.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

well I wasn't going to go into the particulars I only wonder HOW you would use Ivory for binding. It isn't the most flexible product available.


----------

